# Fringe Oct 28



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

If no WS game 7, then there will be a new episode of Fringe Friday night.

Setting up a manual recording for the time slot will bypass any delays in the guide data being propagated.

jdg


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

There's already an episode scheduled (for me, at least). The problem would be if there's a Game 7 and the Guide Data doesn't catch it in time, leading to the real airing of tomorrow's pre-empted episode not being recorded because TiVo thinks it already has been.

(Game 7 should have been tonight, but Game 6 was postponed due to weather.)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

/subscribe-instant notification/

Thanks guys! :up:


----------



## starbreiz (Jan 29, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There's already an episode scheduled (for me, at least).


Make sure you double check, my to-do list now says "Removed from Program Guide"


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

So there *will* be a game 7, so no _Fringe_. If the show is still in our guide, what's the best way of ensuring that the TiVo will record it properly next Friday?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

In my Guide Data, the episode that was scheduled for tonight has moved to next week. So all is good on its own.

Good idea to check, though. I'm kind of glad whoever won last night won last night, so as not to complicate matters further. Glad these sports teams have their priorities straight for once! 


Amnesia said:


> So there *will* be a game 7, so no _Fringe_. If the show is still in our guide, what's the best way of ensuring that the TiVo will record it properly next Friday?


What I do in such circumstances, which may be unnecessarily geeky (gasp!), is manually schedule two shows to record against the phantom show, thus bumping it from the To Do List, and assuring that when it pops up in the correct timeslot it will still be recorded.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm not going to start a thread on "spec" but there is some question if NBC will change its mind of postpone the Chuck and Grimm.

We don't have to do anything about Fringe but might have to make an adjustment for Chuck and Grimm.

Amnesia--Game 7 was in the program guide yesterday. Best thing to do is force a phone call and let tivo take care of it.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I got a tweet from EW. NBC is going forward, but CBS is going to air repeats. I hope the guide data gets updated.......


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

jlb said:


> I got a tweet from EW. NBC is going forward, but CBS is going to air repeats. I hope the guide data gets updated.......


What twitter feed is that?


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

I just checked the *TV Guide listings* (which almost always more quickly reflect programming changes than Tribune), and Fringe is back tonight. A forced TiVo update remains unchanged, so I set a manual recording. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I see very little chance that Fox will pre-empt Game 7 of the World Series to air an episode of Fringe...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I see very little chance that Fox will pre-empt Game 7 of the World Series to air an episode of Fringe...


One can only hope . . .


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I see very little chance that Fox will pre-empt Game 7 of the World Series to air an episode of Fringe...


Too bad Olivia isn't named Heidi. Then it might happen.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank goodness for this site! So obnociously, Fringe, Supernatural, AND Grimm are all scheduled opposite each other. I haven't seen Grimm yet, but it seems nifty, and it seems like there'd be HUGE overlap for these shows!

I HAVE to watch all three (well, unless Grimm ends up being bad), which means setting up my Series 2 to grab one of them. Totally shocked when I was looking and saw I had TWO copies of Supernatural, and no Fringe. At first I thought I screwed up the Season Pass order, and then thankfully thought to check this site...

So should we have to do anything? Or should the guide data fix it so we get this week's episode when it airs next week or whenever?

And man has this season of TV been fantastic in general! Between Grimm and Once Upon a Time, I was expecting more from Grimm, only to my complete surprise I LOVED Once Upon a Time (and Person of Interest, Terra Nova, Harry's Law's almost a new show, plus a bunch more, plus all my returning shows...)


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

So my Tivo recorded Big Bang Theory instead of Fringe, because it still showed Fringe in the guide. I hope the missed episode will be rerun this week.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Puppy76 said:


> So should we have to do anything? Or should the guide data fix it so we get this week's episode when it airs next week or whenever?


You'll probably be fine.


javabird said:


> So my Tivo recorded Big Bang Theory instead of Fringe, because it still showed Fringe in the guide. I hope the missed episode will be rerun this week.


You probably won't be.

Either way, you should check your Guide Data for next Friday.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

javabird said:


> What twitter feed is that?


@EW


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Guide Data on my S3 was revised in time to not record the Fringe that wasn't on, but not in time to not record the CSI:NY and Blue Bloods which weren't on.

Wrote down the titles of the shows and will keep an eye out for the remainder of November to make sure they record since TiVo thought they did last night.

Just a guess, but CBS will most likely air them next week, keep things in order for the month that is sweeps.


phox


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

Puppy76 said:


> Thank goodness for this site! So obnociously, Fringe, Supernatural, AND Grimm are all scheduled opposite each other. I haven't seen Grimm yet, but it seems nifty, and it seems like there'd be HUGE overlap for these shows!


You seem to cling to the quaint belief that TV schedules are arranged for the convenience of the viewer. Networks will *deliberately* schedule shows at the same time as shows competing for the same viewers - that scores double points for each pair of eyes they attract by simultaneously removing those eyes from being counted towards the audience totals for their competition.
It also means that there is less risk of the show not being watched because there's an episode of "Real Housewives" or "American Idol" on another channel; if all major channels are showing shows from the same overall category then something in that category will get the viewer; you don't need to be the most pouplar show on TV, just the best show in your category.

Those of us with DVRs, capable of 'watching' (or at least recording) multiple shows simultaneously are pretty much an irrelevance.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Check your TDL. My Tivo is not picking up Fringe on 11/4 because it was in the TDL in the past 28 days even though the guide was updated to show the WS game in time.


----------

